# Awnings



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I was cleaning the outback today and was trying to clean the awning. There were quite a bit of orange rust looking spots. How do u get the awning clean, i tried basic vehicle soap and a brush with little success.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

step ladder, simple green and a Mr.Clean Magic Eraser


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

For me, Awesome from the Dollar Store works great. Do rinse well, do use eye protection, and it might be a good idea to NOT let the runoff into the flower bed!
But it cleans up an awning awesomely.

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Are we talking about the yellow colored Awesome or the Awesome Orange?

I actually found a website where you can order Awesome...Isn't that Awesome??







Clicky
It shows both varieties


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Personally, I mix bleach with water in a 50/50 mix....
1) I brush it on and then roll up the awning (I brush both the top and under side)
2) I wait about 5 - 10 minutes 
3) Then rinse THOUGHORLY!
4) Then rinse again
5) Then I have a beer
6) Then I rinse again (make sure you get all the bleach off or it will eat the awning)
7) Let it air dry (I've done mine this way about a dozen times and it looks new every time)

This also gets the black mildew spots off too. Little to no scrubbing needed.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I am curious about the cleaners that are used to clean the awnings. Has anyone had any problems with these cleaners destroying the threads in the side hems of the awning? I've always been nervous about using stong cleaners with bleach and other chemicals that will eat a hole in cloth. Anyone had any problems?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've tried many different awning cocktails and still keep coming back to plain old bleach and water. Apply it with a pump garden sprayer. Roll it closed quickly while still wet. Wait 15 minutes, unroll and hose off. You will be amazed. Repeat as needed.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

California Jim said:


> I've tried many different awning cocktails and still keep coming back to plain old bleach and water. Apply it with a pump garden sprayer. Roll it closed quickly while still wet. Wait 15 minutes, unroll and hose off. You will be amazed. Repeat as needed.


Hey Jim you forgot the beer??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

advancedtel said:


> I am curious about the cleaners that are used to clean the awnings. Has anyone had any problems with these cleaners destroying the threads in the side hems of the awning? I've always been nervous about using stong cleaners with bleach and other chemicals that will eat a hole in cloth. Anyone had any problems?


The awning manufacture recommends bleach so I would suspect it is fine.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Sometimes you have to resort to this....
Clicky


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I clean mine with water a little bit of bleach and some real sudsy car wash soap. The suds help the bleach cling to the awning. I scrub the whole awning with a soft brush and rinse then I do the underside the same way. There's always a few faint spots left but better than before.

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Sometimes you have to resort to this....
> Clicky


Very nice, I ALWAYS run out before a project is done these days and it is good to know there is someplace on line to buy more!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Sometimes you have to resort to this....
> Clicky


Love this website! You really should have posted this in the Jokes section, though. What a scream!









Mike


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Sometimes you have to resort to this....
> Clicky


Love this website! You really should have posted this in the Jokes section, though. What a scream!









Mike
[/quote]

LOL








Ditto "Love this Web Site"

Willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Sometimes you have to resort to this....
> Clicky


LOL! Wonder if they sell that in the 5 gallon size??


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Oxyclean works well too. Dissolve one or two scoops in water, spray on the awning, roll up, wait 15 min. Unroll and rinse.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Sometimes you have to resort to this....
> Clicky


LOL! Wonder if they sell that in the 5 gallon size??








[/quote]

I hope not! These old elbows couldn't take five gallon's worth!

Mike


----------

